

Why Do I Code? On Accepting Donations - schwad
http://theschwad.tumblr.com/post/123408762507/why-do-i-code-on-accepting-donations

======
parenthetically
It's so important to realize that just because someone gives it away, doesn't
mean it doesn't have a cost. If you use the service and want it to be around,
it needs to be supported.

